# fleas & skin crawling feeling



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

We have been fighting fleas for the past month but I only see 1 or 2 a day now and hope what I am doing is working.

But for the past month I have this feeling on my skin that things are crawling and even biting & others in the house feel the same . Its not fleas that are visible when I feel this..

Is it possible that we are feeling the flea larvae ?? It does seem worse when I am on the bed & couch that the cat likes to sleep on. The cat has frontline now..


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nancy, please get in touch with Fleabusters.
Fleabusters | Flea Services To Help Rid Your Home Of Dog Fleas & Cat Fleas

We had the most terrible flea problem in the 1990s. Fleabusters came and put their powder in the house and the yard. We got our dog on a flea preventative and never had another flea. We used whatever was the flea preventative that was out in the first few years. I think it was Bio-spot, then we started giving our dog the flea/heartworm pill. We never had another flea in the house or the yard.

Yes, you can feel your skin crawling when you cannot even see the fleas.

I just found out that you can get the Fleabusters powder now from Amazon.com


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

We are fighting fleas here... the rest of the county is fighting horrible ticks so not sure if we are better or worse.... eeek.. I get the same feeling... Hubby doesnt... I call it the fleabegeebies.... hate it. Gotta spray again this week and keep combatting the flea invasion..


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Could be mites too. To me they are the no-seeums. You can't see them but you sure can feel them... I feel your pain.. In 02 I had a bad flea problem. Put the kitties outside temporarily and set off three bug bombs in this tiny house we are in. It was called"Hot Shot" and I got it at WalMart. So far we have not had a bad problem since, sigh, but I am seeing signs of possible fleas again and must do the flea drops...


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I only see one flea every few days so I think we have it under control


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would look into flea control products with Insect Growth Regulators as well as what kills the adults. My friend bought a place on the Oregon coast with a LOT of fleas in it. She had everything sprayed, house and yard, with something that had both the poison and the IGR. That pretty well took care of the problem (she also treated the dogs, etc. at the same time). The IGR's keep the larvae from turning into fleas for up to a year, they are flea hormones and harmless to your pets or you. 

If you are seeing a flea here and there, then you still have fleas and they are probably in your house and yard. It might be enough to keep it all down, but at any time you can have a big hatch and have a bunch of them again. Keep after them. Talk to your vet about what works in your area too, fleas can become resistant over time.


----------

